# sites ?



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

are there any good saltwater forums ?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

You can also post in the salt water section of the non piranha forum here.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

why not here? were always glad to help you out with any situation you may have..


----------



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

lol i dunno i wanted some info on clowns and breedin


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

www.saltwaterfish.com has a really good predatory fish forum

the reef lounge has a good forum

go to aquarank and you can find the best saltwater forums


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

reefcentral.com
reefkeeping.com


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

calem said:


> lol i dunno i wanted some info on clowns and breedin


 what about them?

which species of clowns?


----------



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

like the ones on finding nemo hee hee


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

calem said:


> like the ones on finding nemo hee hee


 there is more than one kind


----------



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

the ones with three stripes and have black outlines and there red


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

calem said:


> the ones with three stripes and have black outlines and there red


the true percula clown..very hardy fish...you said you have a 29 gallon its abit small for a saltwater tank but its workable..you can go with three of them in that size tank. heres some info on them that can help you..









click me


----------



## calem (Dec 13, 2003)

im only geting 2 so i have a maiting pair


----------

